# 2019 Bontrager headlights and taillights



## Eugene4 (Jul 7, 2018)

Some food for thought:

FYI this study titled "THE NIGHTTIME CONSPICUITY BENEFITS OF STATIC AND DYNAMIC BICYCLE TAILLIGHTS" (funded by Trek):
https://tigerprints.clemson.edu/cgi/viewcontent.cgi?referer=https://www.google.ca/&httpsredir=1&article=3627&context=all_theses

"Studies have shown a 270% increase in driver recognition of a cyclist with a flashing rear light compared to without.*"
Q. Was this from the Trek study? I wasn't able to find any claim in the study.
Q. What does the * mean ?

"An additional study showed a 33% decrease in accidents for cyclists equipped with daytime running lights.**"
Q. Link for this additional study ? The Trek study only deals with nightime conditions.
Q. What does the ** mean ?


----------

